# Fishin' get together..



## tackdriver (May 3, 2008)

I think that one of these days all of us folks in the Grand Strand area should get together and storm a local beach.

Who's in?

:beer:


----------



## Danman (Dec 13, 2007)

Good idea ....I'm taking your talking surf fishing....might as well wait until the fishin gets better...we oughta start a surf fishing club too...especially in the winter when we all get the fishing itch


----------



## gsxraddict (Jun 2, 2008)

Good idea, im ready to fish anytime


----------



## outfishin28 (Jul 15, 2005)

GSPP......the Grand Strand Pompano Pounders ha ha, get together does sound like a good idea, i'm in.


----------



## tackdriver (May 3, 2008)

Well what's best for all you guys?

Days/eves weekdays/weekends etc? 

And suggestions on places to try would be cool. It may be hard finding a place where a bunch of us could all go and start slinging lead. Avoiding the crowds etc..

Also: tell your friends! It would be cool to get a ton of people out there...

Lets start planning..


----------



## bluefish1928 (Jun 9, 2007)

theres is one problem; theres only so much fish to be caught in an area with dozens of people. good idea still. if we were all jigging for bluefish that would not be a problem but if all fished for flounder we can only catch some many fish each if any.


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

Sounds like a good idea but I agree with Bluefish. Maybe when the Spanish start running again? Or at least when the fishing picks up.


----------



## gsxraddict (Jun 2, 2008)

Im normally fishing around the Inlet for big red fish.


----------



## outfishin28 (Jul 15, 2005)

bluefish1928 said:


> theres is one problem; theres only so much fish to be caught in an area with dozens of people. good idea still. if we were all jigging for bluefish that would not be a problem but if all fished for flounder we can only catch some many fish each if any.


catch so many each? I had planned on catching them all.....j/k there are plenty o fish in the ocean to be caught, if there are a few people on the same stretch of beach or planks everyday, and they keep catching fish......well you get the idea. besides if anything we, or just I, will at least catch a buzz. I am not denying what you are saying, but if this were true, the piers would go out of business, whatever the case, we do need to all get together and fish, even if we do not catch anything, at least we can share some tips, techniques and/or good stories. It would also be nice to meet some of the other grand strand fish wranglers that comb these beaches.


----------



## Danman (Dec 13, 2007)

Like outfishin says ..share techniques, tips etc.we should get back into this after labor day when things slow down:fishing:


----------



## LiteTackleChamp (Jul 29, 2005)

garden city down by the jetty sometime after labor day, say in september sometime, when the blues and red are in


----------



## Danman (Dec 13, 2007)

sounds good....there only seems a handful of us online in the strand area...so until then:fishing:


----------



## chilehead2 (Jun 20, 2006)

*gettogether*

That should be some club. A charter member is worried asout catching all the fish in the county.
Bet he fishes with a gaft and filet knife too


----------



## tackdriver (May 3, 2008)

To be honest, I am not really concerned with how good the fishing will be. Just thought it would be nice to have a bunch of folks get together, make some friends and wet a line. If we happen to catch some fish, that'd be great. If not, it'd still be fun to hang out, share stories and have a couple cold ones.


----------



## Danman (Dec 13, 2007)

right on tackdriver...when the time is right I'm sure we'll have no problem us grandstrand faithfuls gettin together and sharin tips and a cold one:beer::fishing:


----------

